# Geada - Braga - 8 Janeiro 2017



## guimeixen (9 Jan 2017 às 23:59)

Estes dias andava de olho nas previsões de mínimas e como vi que este domingo era o dia em que estava previsto uma descida mais acentuada decidi então ir tirar fotos. Onde moro registei também a mínima mais baixa deste inverno. Como destas últimas vezes que fui tirar fotos à geada foi pela zona de Merelim, este domingo optei por ir a uma zona que vi no Google Earth perto do Mosteiro de Tibães que achei que podia ter um bom potencial para registar umas boas mínimas. Como o gelo nas folhas estava com um bom tamanho deve ter chegado perto dos 0ºC cedo.

Deixo aqui duas fotos de satélite do local onde fui. Se alguém quiser ver : lat: 41.56 long: -8.47











E agora as fotos:

Gelo num carro na zona onde moro:



Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

Já no local. Aqui corresponde ao círculo mais em cima nas imagens de satélite. Formava-se também umas pequenas nuvens por onde a água passava.




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost on moss by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost on moss by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost on moss by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost and dew drops on moss by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost on moss by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

Estas foram tiradas no círculo a meio.




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost on oak leaf by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## guimeixen (10 Jan 2017 às 00:00)

Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

Estas foram tiradas no último círculo:




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------

